# water just suddenly got cloudy.



## Scruffy (Feb 2, 2010)

the only changes i done was add a few live plants and 2 krawfish to help keep the bottom of the tank clean. i did a 3/4 water change and still no difference. i have a 20 gal tank and used some Jungle clear water that is supposed to remove odors and cloudiness, i took out the carbon filters first though. any thoughts on what could have caused this? i caught a bluegill that was about a half inch long and currently he weighs a good pound so i dont think the krawfish are gonna hurt him any. any replies would be great! i dont want to lose "sir eats alot", he has become a member of the family. thanks


----------



## kris_leonardi (Jun 28, 2009)

I had the same problem with mine this past month.
I don't know where you live, but it could be from the climate change.
you should try Acurel water classifier, it was the only one that worked for me! 
for 20 gallon put 80 drops everyday for about 3-4 days and it will be crystal clear!


----------

